# '82 Quantum coupe build up



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *"vwmatt"* »_So yesterday I drove 3.5 hours to pick up my new project, a 1982 VW Quantum Coupe. It runs but needs a tune up and some body work to it back up to par. If anyone has sites where I can get parts please give me the links; I've looked around and haven't much luck  


















































_Quote, originally posted by *"vwmatt"* »_Today:
new air filter
new plugs 
oil change 
pulled dented fender 
adjusted idle(purrs like a kitten)
got the sun roof to closed


























_Quote, originally posted by *"vwmatt"* »_Other than that I've been sanding a bit on the car 








and added this for a little fun


















_Quote, originally posted by *"vwmatt"* »_
















a little rust
























Found a magnet in the car








oh yeah this baby was on the autobahn in '93










_Quote, originally posted by *"vwmatt"* »_got the back cleaned up a bit an primed. For some reason I got 2 different colors of primer?









































then it sat for almost 10 months then..........
getting back on the B2! cleaning out the bay to get ready for some real work 
























got the motor out 
































bolts were rusted so bad I had to cut it off to get the motor out
































and my little helper 








getting clean little by little 
























look at what I found holding my throttle together


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

_awesome_. Is that the stock 1.7L engine?
I have an '82 of my own with a swapped in 1.6, contemplating building up a high compression 1.7L for it for some extra fuel economy. Sub-10:1 sucks.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

stock for now







it'll stay a 1.7 but when it goes back in I'm ditching the CIS for carbs and putting a little pep in it's step


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: '82 Quantum coupe build up (passat_98)*

Whoa!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: '82 Quantum coupe build up (VW Fox)*

thats very sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_stock for now







it'll stay a 1.7 but when it goes back in I'm ditching the CIS for carbs and putting a little pep in it's step 

I have a source for custom made copper head gaskets... super thin ones like people buy for motosports use. The one I'm hoping to set up a group buy on will change the 8.3:1 1.7L engine to 8.9:1







(and the 8:1 1.6L engine up to about 8.6:1)


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_stock for now







it'll stay a 1.7 but when it goes back in I'm ditching the CIS for carbs and putting a little pep in it's step 

I agree with everything you said except associating "pep" and "carbs," but it's your car, not mine. CIS-E turbo all the way for mine.








How much rust repair did you have to do that next-to-irreplaceable rear end? Found a good source for rubber for the rear windows yet?
I need to pop all of mine out to do some rust control before it becomes a problem, I'm getting bubbling, but the seals are too dried out to reuse once I'm done.
[edit I spy with my little eye a shaved battery tray... putting it in the back somewhere, or just building a new tray to replace a rusty old one?










_Modified by turbinepowered at 3:06 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I've done a turbo build on my B5 so cam and carbs for this one. Just something new for me to learn. 
Rust isn't a problem on this car. I had the one spot on the window and a small one in the passenger floor board. 
No rubber yet, but depending on what glass place you go they have something that will work. I got a good look at the top on my grandpa's Thing top and it's the same style seal and it's an off the shelf job they do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm also looking for all the door weatherstripping








you'll be seeing a lot more to that shave job soon


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Where did you find this one? Just curious because I know where a few coupes are and wondering if this is one of them.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Cubster)*

off the vortex, but here are these others?


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

A few near College Station, one near me in Mansfield, and one down near Hunt. Matt is this you with the bagged CC?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Cubster)*

Yep. I've seen the few outside of CS but didn't know of any others


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

So I've just got this thing lying around, it might come in handy later


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

motor is ready for it's new home 








I'm running out of garage space


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So, now it's a 20v turbo swap?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_So, now it's a 20v turbo swap?









yeah I've spent so much on that motor and selling it with the B5 would be a waste. It's a fully build 2.0 so I can't let that go to waste


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
yeah I've spent so much on that motor and selling it with the B5 would be a waste. It's a fully build 2.0 so I can't let that go to waste 

I like the 20v option a lot better than the cam-n-carbs your initial plan was.







But I'm a member of the Anti-Carb Militia. :lol:
Be a sweet car when it's done. I just ordered some 76.5mm pistons for my own engine build... Not so powerful as yours, no doubt.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

yeah what I needed to spend on a proper tunes was the same as a new carb kits so I figured why not. This motor made 282whp and 298wtq on a bad tune and she'll get a bigger turbo and I'll be trying for 400-500


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

uh oh


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Intake will be very close to brake master cylinder, but it´ll fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (MF)*

build thread? or any idea for motor mounts?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Custom mounts?
Although a Fox...this may help a little...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4267759


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

you da man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

No build threads for my project. Like in Fox, I made my own mounts, used stock rubber mounts. I cut the front frame rail from body, used Audi A4 front mounting and made it fit to body







Got a lot more room for big radiator&intercooler.
I believe it´s AEB from ~98 Passat? I recommend to use stock Quantum oil pan. The Passat pan will fit, but needs a lot grinding for K-member clearance.
My build shortly:
1986 Audi 80q
AEB from 1998 Audi A4
Custom header with Switcher S2BG
3" exhaust
[email protected] injectors
Megasquirt 
Later 1,8T COP´s
Stock tranny and rear diff with 4,55:1 ratio
No changes to body, stock sleeper looks







(exept those 16" black steelies for summer)
Pics are here 


_Modified by MF at 5:48 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_you da man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks

No problem...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

You beat me to it. If I had a garage, I'd have had my 1.8T conversion done by now...Gotta get the garage first, then the build can continue. I almost bought that Coupe too...just too far away at the time. When I get my build done, we'll have to meet up at one of the shows. That would absolutely blow some minds. It'll be next year before I get working on my build again as shoulder surgery is in less than 2 weeks...








Good luck on the build!


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Another cool thread to watch.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

it'll be winter before I get started again 100+ degrees daily doesn't agree with me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

from this








to this


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Whose sleeves, springs and perch is that?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

it's a ground control kit from a mkII. It's not perfect but it's a start. I still need to do the other side I'll do a little write up for it this weekend


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_it's a ground control kit from a mkII. It's not perfect but it's a start. I still need to do the other side I'll do a little write up for it this weekend

Cool deal, look forward to reading it. What struts are you running with that?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

bilsteins. they are shortened so ultimately there will be some modifying to the housing itself to make it work. right now it moves up and down


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

not bad for a first mock up. housing still needs to be cut down and with a shorter insert I'll get the stance I want. This is at it's lowest


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_not bad for a first mock up. housing still needs to be cut down and with a shorter insert I'll get the stance I want. This is at it's lowest 









Is that with the car on the ground and the engine/transmission in? It might end up lower than that once you add weight and level the car.
I like it where it sits, though.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Engine yes, tranny no. It will have to get shorten to properly fit the shorter bilstein insert


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Rabbit insert FTW


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

I guess I would have thought you would go with bags . 
going to be cool either way .


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*









you Can go lower!


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: '82 Quantum coupe build up (passat_98)*


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: '82 Quantum coupe build up (comcf)*

this is an awesome builldd wow

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: '82 Quantum coupe build up (35i 2000)*

Subscribed.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice coupe!!
I am still looking for green-color glass for my coupe... you know a place to find it?
also some other US specific parts, the headlights and gill, the black tape on the B-style and door...
you got spares?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (zollie)*

i might have a spare grille but the glass and tape are a mystery for me. I'm still looking for door and window rubbers


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I am going to part one of my coupe's. think I will have some spare window rubbers. the door rubbers are trash...
Also looking for 3rd brake light


----------



## dan-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

we have done this 1,5 years before, will work great! 
awesome engine for a awesome car! 
sorry for language, im from bavaria germany.


----------



## dan-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

